# Seat angle adjustment for the "New Specialized Sport, alloy, 27.2mm" on 2012 Sectuer



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Seat angle adjustment for the "New Specialized Sport, alloy, 27.2mm" on 2012 Sectuer*

So I just picked up a new 2012 Sectuer Triple and I would like to change the seat angle a bit. I am comming from mnt bikes (08 stumpjumper elite) where i just losen the screws and adjust that 'cup' that controls the seat angle (my 2006 allez adjusted in a similar way). Well the Sectuer doesnt have that. does anyone know how to adjust the seat angle with this seatpost or is it no possible? Any help would be appreciated!! I dont have pics, sorry but if they are needed i can take some tonight.:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My '08 Tarmac Comp has a similar post. I haven't messed with angle in a couple of years,but IIRC I loosened the rear bolt _slightly_ and used the front bolt to adjust angle. Clockwise to raise the tip, counter clockwise to lower it. 

Once completed, re-tighten the rear bolt and recheck angle. Also, keep in mind that the same bolts hold fore/ aft, so take care to loosen the rear bolt 'just enough' to set angle.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

When i was looking at it last night i was perplexed because i cant get to the front bolt as its head is facing up or maybey im crazy, ill have to take a second look at it tonight.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nickrp83 said:


> When i was looking at it last night i was perplexed because *i cant get to the front bolt as its head is facing up* or maybey im crazy, ill have to take a second look at it tonight.


Using a 5mm pyramid allen wrench, it's accessible through the seat slit (top) assuming your saddle has the cut out. If not, using an allen key it should be accessible from the side. And there's always the option of returning to the LBS and having them tweak fit for you.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you have the Pave design seatpost...which is single bolt.
Unless you take pics, pretty hard to offer any advice.
All seatposts are adjustable for tilt and fore/aft position. They vary widely in terms of how they are adjusted based upon design.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

OK ill grab some pics when i get home to give you all a better idea. I just know its a "new to me" type of seatpost. Thanks all! Ill upload the pics in a few hours.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want pics, just go to this website, click on the bike, then click on the saddle (and again) and you'll have a close up view of the post. Two bold design. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : Secteur Triple


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

PJ352 already told you how to adjust the saddle, but this may help.


http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/09_Dual-Bolt Head Seat Post Instructions_r1.pdf


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> Doesn't sound like you have the *Pave design seatpost...which is single bolt.
> *Unless you take pics, pretty hard to offer any advice.
> All seatposts are adjustable for tilt and fore/aft position. They vary widely in terms of how they are adjusted based upon design.




There have been a number of dual bolt "Pave" seatpost over the years, I have one on my Stumpjumper:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/06_309_Pave_Carbon_Seat_Post_instructions.pdf

I always thought that "Pave" refered to the Zertz insert in the post, not the clamping mechanism.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> There have been a number of dual bolt "Pave" seatpost over the years, I have one on my Stumpjumper:
> http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/06_309_Pave_Carbon_Seat_Post_instructions.pdf
> 
> I always thought that "Pave" refered to the Zertz insert in the post, not the clamping mechanism.


Believe you are correct and thanks for the clarification.


----------

